

What Does a Neural Network Actually Do? - mathattack
http://moalquraishi.wordpress.com/2014/05/25/what-does-a-neural-network-actually-do/

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7797155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7797155)

Also submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7796336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7796336)

